# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Terreno Agricola en CAÑETE.

## Alex F. Fernández Franco

Se vende 3,9 Has. Ideal para Casa campo, agroindustria u otro rubro
2 vias de accesos al campo, cercania a las redes electricas.
se encuentra ubicada a 800 metros de la nueva Panamericana y 
Playa LOS PEPINOS. Agua Todo el año, documentación saneada.
Información llamar al Nextel: 121*2876 - 017916331
20 octubre 2010Temas similares: VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE Vendo Terreno agricola en Cañete Terreno agricola en cañete

----------

